# Wife put 87 octane instead of 93 with APR Stage I. What to do?



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wife accidentally filled entire tank with 87 octane instead of 93. How much is this going to screw up the engine, and how can I mitigate the problem? Octane boost? And how much if so?
Thanks in advance for any help/advise?


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

davera3 said:


> Wife accidentally filled entire tank with 87 octane instead of 93. How much is this going to screw up the engine, and how can I mitigate the problem? Octane boost? And how much if so?
> Thanks in advance for any help/advise?


Octane boost...not sure but I would read the label... I am guessing the entire bottle for full tank?


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

It doesn't matter. According to my tune dealer it doesn't matter. I had a full tank of 87 in my car when tune was done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

I think 87 was in the car. Whatever the dealer put into the car. Don't even know the regular gas needed if it's 87 or 91. Got 93 now and it's much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Just stay out of boost and once you get half a tank fill the rest with 93


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

^^^ exactly what he said. Just drive around and don't go full throttle and stay off boost. Once you go an put like 100 miles or so then stat putting 93oct and you will be fine. The engine is going to adjust timing to counter react for the knock. I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

27turbocars said:


> ^^^ exactly what he said. Just drive around and don't go full throttle and stay off boost. Once you go an put like 100 miles or so then stat putting 93oct and you will be fine. The engine is going to adjust timing to counter react for the knock. I wouldn't worry too much


I was thinking/hoping just this. You think the octane boost idea is a good one for the tank, or just leave it be?


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

trade in the wife


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

^^^^^ This!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

27turbocars said:


> ^^^ exactly what he said. Just drive around and don't go full throttle and stay off boost. Once you go an put like 100 miles or so then stat putting 93oct and you will be fine. The engine is going to adjust timing to counter react for the knock. I wouldn't worry too much


I dont trust octane boosters. Thats just my 2 cents though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Can you turn off the tune? My Dinan you can log into an app on your phone and put it back to factory. I'd do that if you can just to be safe then run half a tank of 93 through before turning it back on. 

FWIW if you search eBay you can get a decal that says "93 Octane Only" for like $3. I installed one on my dad's wagon to remind him not to go down in octane since he has Dinan too.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

I would also avoid driving the car if it's stupidly hot weather. It will make the knock probability higher.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

BEM10001 said:


> Can you turn off the tune? My Dinan you can log into an app on your phone and put it back to factory. I'd do that if you can just to be safe then run half a tank of 93 through before turning it back on.
> 
> FWIW if you search eBay you can get a decal that says "93 Octane Only" for like $3. I installed one on my dad's wagon to remind him not to go down in octane since he has Dinan too.


The MQB platform ECUs can only have one program with APR, and they dont have their 'mobile' app to switch supported yet.

But I did order that sticker! Brilliant! Some idiot gas pumper put in 1/4 tank of 89 once before I realized it even though I asked for 93!


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

27turbocars said:


> ^^^ exactly what he said. Just drive around and don't go full throttle and stay off boost. Once you go an put like 100 miles or so then stat putting 93oct and you will be fine. The engine is going to adjust timing to counter react for the knock. I wouldn't worry too much


My final solution: I did put in octane boost, but I'm driving pretty much off boost (comfort transmission setting and not even RPMs above 2500 or so). My tuner shop (Eurotecho in Mahwah) said left it run low and then fill up and it'll all be fine. After 280 miles, no codes in the ECU, no engine stumble, all good. Still have a bit more than 1/4 tank left though. APR, though, said to siphon out the gas, go to tuner to put in stock program and then fill up with 87 octane and have the tuner shop contact APR support?? I asked why, and the reply was "I dont know. I'm just tech support". In other words, nothing of value. Pretty disappointing. A response just to absolve responsibility.

On a side note, did you guys know that our cars can get *really* good gas mileage? My tank average is about 35mpg!


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

davera3 said:


> The MQB platform ECUs can only have one program with APR, and they dont have their 'mobile' app to switch supported yet.
> 
> But I did order that sticker! Brilliant! Some idiot gas pumper put in 1/4 tank of 89 once before I realized it even though I asked for 93!


I got dad the sticker mostly as a joke (and because he's forgetful, lot on his mind) but it actually looks really good. One thing to be careful of, maybe it's because mine was in the heat in the mailbox all day but getting it off the backing paper was a bit of a bitch. Make sure you clean the plastic where you are going to install really well too. 

You guys have eco mode on your cars? I do on mine and it's basically limp mode. If you do that wouldn't be the worst idea with bad gas either.


----------

